# Karte für Umgebung Medemblik & De Vlietlanden



## Kandaules (29. August 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

sehr gerne würde wir von der Umgebung Medemblik & De Vlietlanden in Nordholland eine Karte für die unzähligen Kanäle haben. Gibt es soetwas überhaupt? In De Vlietlanden habe wir nichts erhalten, da wir dort "von privat" gebucht hatten.

Ich kenne zwar den Visplanner:

http://www.visplanner.nl/

Jedoch möchten wir sehr gerne auf dem Boot eine einigermaßen brauchbare Karte haben.

Vielen Dank für jegliche Info.

Gruß Kandaules


----------



## Koschimitzu (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karte für Umgebung Medemblik & De Vlietlanden*

Aloha mein Freund , 

Genauso wie in ganz Holland kannst du dir auch in "de Vlietlanden" einen Vispas zulegen, in fast jeder Touristeninfo oder Angelgeschäft wird dir dieser Ausgestellt. 
Auf http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/ kriegste du alle genauen Infos.

MFG


----------



## Kandaules (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karte für Umgebung Medemblik & De Vlietlanden*

Huch, ich glaube da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Einen VisPas für die Region haben wir bereits. Wir suchen jedoch eine geographische Karte, wo die Verläufe der Kanäle verzeichnet sind. Gibt es soetwas?


----------



## Udo561 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karte für Umgebung Medemblik & De Vlietlanden*

Hi,
ja , solche ( Wasser ) Karten erhällst du auch in jedem Touristenbüro.
Allerdings ohne Tiefenangabe , eben nur die Karte mit den Wasserstrassen, Kanälen und Gräben.
An der Info vom Park bekam man die Karten auch , kosteten 2,50 Euro.
Aber das ist mehr oder weniger nur so ein Faltblatt , ist aber jedes Gewässer drin verzeichnet.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kandaules (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karte für Umgebung Medemblik & De Vlietlanden*

Danke für die Info


----------



## micha1581 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karte für Umgebung Medemblik & De Vlietlanden*

du bekommst die gewässerkarte auch an der Rezi vom Park. oder beim Bootsverleih.


----------



## Kandaules (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karte für Umgebung Medemblik & De Vlietlanden*

Auch dir danke für die Info.

Ist solch eine Karte denn sinnvoll?

Bis wo in alle Himmelsrichtungen beangelt ihr denn so immer mit dem Boot das Gebiet um Medemblik? Ein Haus haben wir in Zuiderzee direkt bei Medemblik.


----------



## kspr (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karte für Umgebung Medemblik & De Vlietlanden*

je weiter du von devlietlanden und medemblik entfernst bist um so mehr hechte fängst du


----------



## Kandaules (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karte für Umgebung Medemblik & De Vlietlanden*

Folgenden Bereich (30km Strecke) hatten wir im Frühjahr abgegrast.

Wo lohnt es sich noch?


----------



## micha1581 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karte für Umgebung Medemblik & De Vlietlanden*

wenn du dich dort nicht so gut auskennst kann ich dir die Karte nur empfehlen. besonders wenn du weiter fahren willst. ich war vor 3 Wochen erst dort. gefangen hab ich überwiegend in Medemblik und um Oostwoud. das kann aber jetzt schon wieder anders sein. In Enkhuizen geht eigentlich auch immer was. allerdings ist das schon ein ganzes Stück zu fahren. wenn du mit nem Boot mit 5PS unterwegs bist kann die Fahrt dahin schon 2-3 std dauern. wenn du mit eigenem Boot da bist dann würde ich dir empfehlen mit dem Trailer bis dort zufahren. dauert mit dem Auto ca. 15-20min.

vg


----------



## micha1581 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karte für Umgebung Medemblik & De Vlietlanden*



Kandaules schrieb:


> Folgenden Bereich (30km Strecke) hatten wir im Frühjahr abgegrast.
> 
> Wo lohnt es sich noch?[/QUOT
> 
> *das ist die Standardstrecke. die fahren die meisten. von der kannst du nicht viel erwarten. da fährst du 25km davon 22km ohne fisch.*


----------



## Kandaules (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karte für Umgebung Medemblik & De Vlietlanden*



micha1581 schrieb:


> wenn du dich dort nicht so gut auskennst kann ich dir die Karte nur empfehlen. besonders wenn du weiter fahren willst. ich war vor 3 Wochen erst dort. gefangen hab ich überwiegend in Medemblik und um Oostwoud. das kann aber jetzt schon wieder anders sein. In Enkhuizen geht eigentlich auch immer was. allerdings ist das schon ein ganzes Stück zu fahren. wenn du mit nem Boot mit 5PS unterwegs bist kann die Fahrt dahin schon 2-3 std dauern. wenn du mit eigenem Boot da bist dann würde ich dir empfehlen mit dem Trailer bis dort zufahren. dauert mit dem Auto ca. 15-20min.
> 
> vg


 

Danke für Deine Info. In Oostwoud waren wir auch.

Wer mag denn noch ein wenig erzählen, wo er was gefangen hat?

Gruß Kandaules


----------



## micha1581 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karte für Umgebung Medemblik & De Vlietlanden*

ich denke mal das du hier keine genaueren angaben bekommen wirst. wann fährst du denn dort hin?


----------



## Kandaules (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karte für Umgebung Medemblik & De Vlietlanden*

1 Woche von Ende September bis Anfang Oktober. Untergebracht sind wir im Bungalowparkt Zuiderzee in Medemblik. Auf De Vlietlanden hatten wir diesmal keine Lust. Vom Haus/Steg aus wollen wir auch mit Köfi auf Hecht gehen.


----------



## micha1581 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Karte für Umgebung Medemblik & De Vlietlanden*

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Erfolg. 

vg


----------

